# Unknown contacts in new Yahoo Messenger



## contraswm (Nov 3, 2013)

Lately I had to upgrade to the new Yahoo Messenger, because the old version is not functional any more.
In my buddy list there are lots of persons I have never written or had a conversation with, most of them unknown. Some of them seem to be friends of friends.
So I wonder how on earth did they get into my buddy list (they are not in Yahoo Mail contacts) and how do I delete this unneeded contacts.
Furthermore how to prevent unwanted contacts ?
It seems like a Facebook effect to add friends of friends in the contact list. 
I tried to get help from Yahoo but there is no such item in the list.
Does anybody know a direct contact mail from Yahoo.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

This is the general support address for Yahoo:
https://help.yahoo.com/kb/helpcentral


----------

